# Word of the Day - Asperity



## Jace (Jun 22, 2022)

Asperity..n. 

Def.: Rigor, severity, roughness, ill-temper, irritability

When asked to finish a project, he said with Asperity "It's already done".


----------



## RubyK (Jun 22, 2022)

Certain famous people like Harry Truman  were well-known for their_ asperity_


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jun 22, 2022)

One of our members has been unfairly plagued by much asperity by her family.


----------



## Mizmo (Jun 22, 2022)

She could no longer bear the asperity in his manner.


----------



## Lavinia (Jun 22, 2022)

Workhouses in Victorian times were known for their asperity.


----------



## Jace (Jun 22, 2022)

T Y, all..v.gd.replies!


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 23, 2022)

My neighbor who was full of asperity moved out of here about 10 mos. ago.  What a relief that was.


----------

